# GPU Audio (Parallel gpu processing)



## gsilbers (Apr 8, 2022)

Found this interesting.










Early Access | GPU Audio


GPU Audio's Early Access program is a free community for users and developers to be part of the benchmarking process for new audio plugins and technology. GPU Audio™ is the world's only full-stack solution for powering the future of audio using the power of modern GPUs like NVIDIA and AMD.




www.gpu.audio






No idea how something like this would be implement for us. 
It mentions vst3.

Getting some extra juice from gpu card would be cool as we don’t need that much video power as gamers or video editors.


----------



## gsilbers (Apr 8, 2022)

I know some of you know a lot of this sort of tech. Is it worth while?


----------



## Marcus Millfield (Apr 8, 2022)

It seems like this technology would offload DSP tasks to the GPU, which frees up resources on your CPU for other tasks. This essentially does what UAD does with their audio interfaces.

The website mentions developing their own plugins for this, so it looks like the tech is proprietary for now, but will be accessable to other vendors through a SDK. This means other developers can build modules for this platform.


----------



## chrisr (Apr 8, 2022)

__





GPU Audio


Not sure where to put this, but I thought virtual synth users would be interested in this: https://www.braingines.com/ It's a company that has developed some tech that could use GPUs to do the DSP computations. This is, GPUs on the same machine, or even remote ones on a server in the local...




vi-control.net





Vapourware...


----------



## gsilbers (Apr 8, 2022)

chrisr said:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Kinda of…









GPU Audio Early Access free plugin (come test with us) - Gearspace.com


Hey all! Some of you *may* have seen this in other forums, but a user told us to post in the PP area which, of course I agree with! This is a modified re-post. We just dropped an Early-Access GPU-powered plugin and Community (DISCORD) and would love for y



gearspace.com


----------



## chrisr (Apr 8, 2022)

Yeah i'd seen that too but thought i'd made the point sufficiently.

*edit* oh hang on - you posted something new... i thought you'd just linked to one of the gearspace threads on this that were even more than a year old!! - "braingines" have been 'imminently' releasing for a few years now i think... 

*edit 2*

Like this one from FÌVE years ago...









GPU AUDIO Technology Thread - Gearspace.com


Greetings! We are BRAINGINES - a startup company who made an early prototype of GPU AUDIO technology. It works on your laptop with 0% CPU usage using G



gearspace.com


----------



## gsilbers (Apr 8, 2022)

Marcus Millfield said:


> It seems like this technology would offload DSP tasks to the GPU, which frees up resources on your CPU for other tasks. This essentially does what UAD does with their audio interfaces.
> 
> The website mentions developing their own plugins for this, so it looks like the tech is proprietary for now, but will be accessable to other vendors through a SDK. This means other developers can build modules for this platform.


They are starting to do early access beta sort of thing. And asking the community about ways it would be used. 

It would be cool for uhe plugins to have this along w multi core button.


----------



## gsilbers (Apr 8, 2022)

Interesting to see they’ve partnered with nvidia








GPU Audio NVIDIA GTC keynote - how it works - Gearspace.com


Hey everyone! Just putting the word here that I will be giving a short keynote next week at NVIDIA GTC developers conference about how GPU Audio technology works (aka how we made it possible) and hosting a live Q&A for users and developers alike. Huge



gearspace.com


----------



## KEM (Apr 8, 2022)

Really hope this truly gets implemented, having all the gpu cores on the Mac Studio get used for audio instead of wasting away would be great


----------



## jcrosby (Apr 9, 2022)

Acustica tried this almost 15 years ago and abandoned it. It's a great idea on paper, but one that seems to fail over and over again. (This is a random thread of many... A little digging will show Acustica did try and push the tech forward for a few years but it just never panned out. They've since stated they don't plan on returning to it in the future...)









KVR Forum: Nebula and CUDA - Benchmarks? - Effects Forum


KVR Audio Forum - Nebula and CUDA - Benchmarks? - Effects Forum




www.kvraudio.com






*EDIT*: This was something Acustica Put a lot of focus on (and I'd imagine R&D dollars int) very early on.. Nebula 3 was in fact able to run in Nvidia's CUDA format for a few years... In fact I think they didn't officially kill Cuda support until N4 (?) Found a better example from a Sound On Sound article from 2008...

GPU audio seems like a great idea, one I'd be heavily in favor of actually... But with almost 15 years of failures across several companies, it seems pretty clear that a healthy does of skepticism still seems like the best way to look at the current state of things....


https://www.soundonsound.com/reviews/acustica-nebula-pro-35


----------



## gsilbers (Apr 9, 2022)

jcrosby said:


> Acustica tried this almost 15 years ago and abandoned it. It's a great idea on paper, but one that seems to fail over and over again. (This is a random thread of many... A little digging will show Acustica did try and push the tech forward for a few years but it just never panned out. They've since stated they don't plan on returning to it in the future...)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don’t doubt it might not end up being what we hope. The only difference i see here is that they’ve partnered up with nvidia. So nvidia seems to want to find ways of using more their gpu cards. 

They also mention 
“parallel GPU-core processing” but I don’t know if it’s tech is new or something has changed that would be useful for audio.


----------



## gamma-ut (Apr 9, 2022)

Latency is a major issue because of the time it takes to load and unload the GPU's memory buffers. This is fine for graphics because of the low frame rate of even high-speed monitors but crippling for most real-time audio.

For stuff you can do more or less offline, like AI-assisted restoration, it's more workable.

It might change because the architectures of GPUs are themselves changing and may become more amenable to streaming data. Though I don't think the latency requirements of audio are anywhere the top of the list of priorities it may turn out real-time audio starts to work better on GPUs.


----------



## gsilbers (Apr 9, 2022)

gamma-ut said:


> Latency is a major issue because of the time it takes to load and unload the GPU's memory buffers. This is fine for graphics because of the low frame rate of even high-speed monitors but crippling for most real-time audio.
> 
> For stuff you can do more or less offline, like AI-assisted restoration, it's more workable.
> 
> It might change because the architectures of GPUs are themselves changing and may become more amenable to streaming data. Though I don't think the latency requirements of audio are anywhere the top of the list of priorities it may turn out real-time audio starts to work better on GPUs.



interesting stuff. i sure dont know much about it. But since pro tools HD cards and UAD cards have this sort of concept where processing is offloaded onto another place besides the main cpu, my mind no doubt went on to think that maybe it could be the same for gpu cards since theyve become this sort huge deal in the world for more than gaming.

So both uad and pro tools card do have added latency. which is one of the things i didnt like about the uad unless it was strictly mixing.

At the same time, seeing the m1 ultra cpu speeds, processing might not as much of an issue anyways nowadays.
And yes, something like offline rendering like restoration would help but not really that important imo. But could see it usefull for freezing 60 tracks at once. or something. 

From what the lady rep keeps askign around, it seems gpuaudio want to make some sort of live colabaration tool where if im recording at home and have a violin player somewhere else we both can see the same session or like an ISDN type scenario. Or evenn to producers workin in the same daw (if its not messy lol).
Not sure where the gpu comes into play. maybe both ends have a camera. or your computer is being used remotely and its somewhat instant. who knows. but colaboration tools was att he center of the questionnaire form.


----------



## Loïc D (Apr 9, 2022)

jcrosby said:


> This was something Acustica Put a lot of focus on (and I'd imagine R&D dollars int) very early on.. Nebula 3 was in fact able to run in Nvidia's CUDA format for a few years...


Aaah yes, thanks. I remembered some companies tried this in the past but I couldn’t put a name on it.


----------



## chrisr (Apr 10, 2022)

Loïc D said:


> Aaah yes, thanks. I remembered some companies tried this in the past but I couldn’t put a name on it.


Liquidsonics also I think.


----------



## Zedcars (Jun 4, 2022)




----------



## Zedcars (Jun 4, 2022)

Early Access | GPU Audio


GPU Audio's Early Access program is a free community for users and developers to be part of the benchmarking process for new audio plugins and technology. GPU Audio™ is the world's only full-stack solution for powering the future of audio using the power of modern GPUs like NVIDIA and AMD.




earlyaccess.gpu.audio


----------



## el-bo (Jun 4, 2022)

Oops! Hadn't realised this thread had already been started (I'm sure I did a search). Will defer traffic to your thread, instead


----------



## chrisr (Jun 6, 2022)

Zedcars said:


>



Thanks for posting Darren, that's just the sort of interview that cures my formerly massive scepticism about GPU Audio and their frustratingly "imminent..." claims of some years. When someone steps up and gives the sort of interview that Johnathon gave then it's much easier to believe the hype. Looks like they're actually getting the show on the road now.
I'm excited about all this again


----------



## Markrs (Jun 17, 2022)




----------



## HCMarkus (Jun 17, 2022)

Although it would be great to leverage the new Mac Studio Ultra's GPU horsepower for audio, I'm finding the 20-Core CPU alone more than adequate to handle anything I can throw at it!

So, as the GPU tech emerges, we may not need it anymore.


----------



## timbit2006 (Jun 17, 2022)

Being able to offload convolution processing is going to be incredible, if you have a multi speaker setup running 11+ channels of DSP correction takes a bit of power and is why many just use dedicated DSP room correction hardware boxes. Their next phase of the beta should be launching soon, this has a basic plugin suite with it.
The other area they are going to be very useful in is spatial audio processing. That pushes current CPUs to their limits in complex projects.
I believe the thing that makes this possible now compared to in the past is the CUDA core processors and the AMD equivalent, I'm not up to par in that area of technical talk at the moment to explain more.


----------



## GeoMax (Jun 17, 2022)

Here is a nice update


----------

